# Jesse's Fourth Anniversary



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Today, January 11th, marks "Jesse's Fourth Anniversary" with us. 
Each & every day, Bob & I continue to thank God for Jesse. Only people like you, will be able to understand how Jesse has enriched our lives. We truly have been blessed by this little bird's presence.

It's my fault that Jesse doesn't have a mate. With my freakin' fatigue, I figured it wouldn't be possible for me to keep-up (the way I should) with two pigeons who are not caged. Actually, I can't ~ we have another pigeon here right now & it "ain't" pretty. I will tell you guys about him on another thread.
Anyway, since Jesse has been alone for four years & seems to want a mate, I want him to have one. I want to do whatever I can to make his life better. At first, I was hoping that our "visitor" could be a companion for Jesse, but it isn't working out that way. Hopefully, I will be able to take on the challenge of another little pooper in a couple of months.

Because Bob & I have become more involved in rescues, we continue to meet more & more "pigeon" people. I have to say that people who care about pigeons, are the BEST people we know. Thanks to all of you who care about the well-being of these innocent birds. You guys are great! 

I pray that Our Lord will bless Jesse with a long, happy & healthy life, & that I may be blessed to share "Jesse's Fifth Anniversary" with you next year. I also pray that Our Lord will bless all of you, your loved ones, your creatures & ALL creatures everywhere. 

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Fourth to you, Jesse! I know you are a most well loved pigeon, and that your humans practically worship the ground you walk on and the air you flap in .. You've got it made! Sounds like there might be a pigeon companion coming up in your life soon .. as in a pigeon you would want to be your chosen! Bless you all!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JESSE.

How wonderful Jesse is getting a mate? I'll be he will be the happiest pijie in the world.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jesse!

May you have many, many more, you are one lucky pigeon to have such wonderful "parents" caring for you. I'm sure you will get a wonderful mate, who can resist such a handsome bird like you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing you a very *HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* Jesse.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, give Jesse a big kiss from me and tell him that I wish him a happy 4th anniversary.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phyll, Bob, and Jessie: Congratulations on your fourth anniversary.....and best wishes for many, many more.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy 4th anniversary Phyll, Bob, and Jesse! I hope Jesse's new mate doesn't make his reflection jealous.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Phyll and Bob. I would like to also add my joyful feelings to you both and Jesse. He has been a very important part of your lives.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I send HUGS AND SCRITCHES for a 

*MOST WONDERFUL 4th BIRDDAY TO JESSE!!*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sure the right hen is out there for Jessie just waiting for you to find her.
Happy Anniversary!


----------

